# 1940 Ford pickup



## Mad River T (Jun 20, 2007)

HI
Does anyone have a 1940 Ford pickup embroidery design?
Thank you
Kim


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Mad River T said:


> HI
> Does anyone have a 1940 Ford pickup embroidery design?
> Thank you
> Kim


Don't have one but found this on the net....

Transport - 40 Ford - Embroidery designs, creative FREE embroidery designs

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mad River T (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response. That design is very odd. I need one with a more classic look.
Thanks again


----------



## jdhbraz (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Kim- I saw your post as I am too looking for a 1940 Ford pickup design. Did you ever happen to find one? Thanks 

Jodi


----------



## Mad River T (Jun 20, 2007)

I have not found the design.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

If it's for a customer that has a 40 Ford PU...then take a good pic of it at the angle you want and send it to a quality digitizer. www.artworksource.com has done amazing work for us from pictures.


----------



## jdhbraz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help...


----------

